# Vokale groß ausgeben



## nuke87 (11. Nov 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte ein Programm schreiben welches aus einen String die Vokale erkennt und groß zurück gibt.
Zum Beispiel String ist Hallo, Welt! und die Ausgabe soll dann HAllO, WElt! sein.

[code =java]
public static String vokaleGross(String a){
     String b = "";
     String c = "";
    b = a.replaceAll("e", "E");
    c = a.replaceAll("a", "A");
    //usw....
    System.out.println(b + c);
    return b;
    }
[\code]

Habe jetzt an sowas gedacht, aber das funktioniert so nicht.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit replaceAll auch mehrere Zeichen zu überprüfen und ersetzten?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## DrZoidberg (11. Nov 2018)

```
a =  a.replaceAll("e", "E");
a =  a.replaceAll("a", "A");
a =  a.replaceAll("u", "U");
...
```


----------



## httpdigest (11. Nov 2018)

Oder (Java 9+):

```
return java.util.regex.Pattern.compile("[aeiou]")
        .matcher(a)
        .replaceAll(m -> m.group().toUpperCase());
```


----------



## nuke87 (11. Nov 2018)

ok , vielen Dank!


----------

